# Secret Slingshot Santa 2011



## Hrawk

Countdown to the drawing can be found *HERE.*

Hey everyone, it's getting close to that time of year again!










The Secret Slingshot Santa proved very popular last year and I would like to start one up again this year.
http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

Here's how it will work:
Each member interested needs to post to this thread before the *21st of October*. This will be the cut off date for entries.
*On the 22nd of October* I will announce the match ups which will be selected randomly and posted up for all to see. If we end up with an odd number of entries, I will send out 2.
*Each pair is to make contact* and swap mailing details, confirm which hand their partner holds their slingshot in and any other special requirements.
Slingshots should be in the mail by the *14th of November* to ensure a timely delivery before Christmas.
A new thread will be started so we can all showcase our lovely presents.
Please join me in making this an even bigger and better event than last year!

*NEWS FLASH* : Due to popular request, the final date to enter has been moved forward 10 days to the *21st of October* .

*Confirmed Participants*
Hrawk
Lightdeoduck
Shawnr5
Marcus Sr
Melvin
Slingshotvibe
Fishjunkie
Charles
Kenny Cannon
Bullseyeben!
E~Shot
Bill Hays
DukaThe
HoganCastings
Aras
Monkeyboab
Slingshot_sniper
Rapier
Snipez1978
Howard
Henry in Panama
Wombat
Dayhiker
DF in NY
Beanflip
Mckee
Faust
Monoaminooxidase
Jskeen
Brianmitchel66
SlingshotTristin
Gwilym
Flippinout
Elmar
Homemadehunter
The Gopher
Peresh
Bikermikearchery
M_J
Performance Catapults
Philly
Pop shot
Brigl
Huntazido
Slingshots.ws
Rockslinger
Natural Fork
Tommo
The following people have already asked to be matched together, agreeable on both sides.

1) Daniel J
1) Slingshots Rule

2) Bob Fionda
2) Strikewzen


----------



## gamekeeper john

i'm in - gamekeeper john


----------



## lightgeoduck

Im in

LGD


----------



## shawnr5

I'm in.


----------



## bj000

Im in!


----------



## marcus sr

ill have some a that


----------



## gamekeeper john

This is great







loads of people in it already, lets just hope i dont get marcus as my partner because i dont think i can send him anything he hasn't already got lol - john


----------



## Hrawk

Happy days, it's only been up for an hour too!


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> This is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loads of people in it already, lets just hope i dont get marcus as my partner because i dont think i can send him anything he hasn't already got lol - john


lol that hurt me john ,cut me to the quick luvvy hahahaahaha


----------



## melvin

Count me in,always up fpr a holiday suprise.
Melvin


----------



## fishjunkie

would love to but i am not a wood worker they would be very disappointed in my slingshots


----------



## slingshotvibe

im in pm me proper details please


----------



## fishjunkie

i am in


----------



## Hrawk

Did you make that one in your pic Fishjunkie ? That looks fine mate!


----------



## fishjunkie

yes it is out of russian olive tree


----------



## Charles

YUP! Count me in ... pity the poor bloke that gets paired with me!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## marcus sr

Charles said:


> YUP! Count me in ... pity the poor bloke that gets paired with me!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


id be more than happy to get paired with you charles


----------



## marcus sr

Hrawk said:


> Did you make that one in your pic Fishjunkie ? That looks fine mate!


seconded mate


----------



## KennyCannon

I'm in too.


----------



## Charles

marcus sr said:


> YUP! Count me in ... pity the poor bloke that gets paired with me!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


id be more than happy to get paired with you charles
[/quote]

Ahhh ... you sweet thang!!! kissy, kissy























Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Im in


----------



## e~shot

*I m IN *


----------



## Bill Hays

Sounds interesting, I'm in.


----------



## Daniel J

this looks pretty interesting. count me in as well!


----------



## DukaThe

Im soooooo in!!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

OK were in


----------



## Slingshots rule

im in


----------



## Aras

I am in!


----------



## monkeyboab

I'm in


----------



## Hrawk

Wow, what a great turn out. First 20 signing up in less then 12 hours!

I'm excited


----------



## lightgeoduck

Hrawk said:


> Wow, what a great turn out. First 20 signing up in less then 12 hours!
> 
> I'm excited


What do you expect tis the season for a little HoHoHo..

and what better way to do it than with slingshots!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ho Ho Ho! I think that's Santa speak for "I'm in"









[edit] BTW mines ready to ship just give the word









Oh wait I just read it proper I'm a little early with that statement


----------



## Hrawk

You have a duck on your head, I understand.


----------



## Rapier

Me to Me to...


----------



## Snipez1978

count me in

atb rob


----------



## Howard

I love these things! I am in!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Put me down. I always get the best part of these deals. LOL!


----------



## wombat

Merry Christmas!! yeah i'll have go.


----------



## bj000

is there any rule about making them just for the this draw?? or can we use already existing slingshots we have? I just need to know if I should get a head start on making one. I have a few things on the go, but I will make time if I have to.


----------



## Hrawk

Either way is fine BJ.

I intend on starting an ambi ergo frame today so I have plenty of time for the linseed to dry.


----------



## NaturalFork

I am in!


----------



## Dayhiker

I'm in!


----------



## philly

Count me in also.
Philly


----------



## bj000

holy crap. How many people joined last year?


----------



## Hrawk

I count 23, so we have already smashed that number.

Lets go for 50!


----------



## DF in NY

Let me get this straight, its secret santa and i'm not gonna get some lame candle or a coffee mug with some stupid holiday picture on it..............YEA, COUNT ME IN!!!!

DF in NY


----------



## marcus sr

theres some cream in there Hrawk,looking the bollox,top makers to a man id say,i dont include myself in there im not a modest person,but you get the drift lol


----------



## slingshotvibe

Nearly cut out the sling then for some shaping sanding and coating


----------



## Beanflip

I am in.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hrawk said:


> I count 23, so we have already smashed that number.
> 
> Lets go for 50!


I was not here last year but would have joined that too I make a great pop up Christmas card,which reminds me I'd better get cutting the card out









I'm just kidding mine will be from existing collection as I can't make slingshots


----------



## homemade hunter

i would join but shipping too much (if enough people join there could be different continent secret santas to cut the cost of shipping).


----------



## slingshot_sniper

homemade hunter said:


> i would join but shipping too much (if enough people join there could be different continent secret santas to cut the cost of shipping).


The thing is hunter this is a Christmas gift exchange shipping is part of the gifting where ever you are in the world,whereabouts are you based? a small package sent international air mail from the UK is only a few nuggets


----------



## mckee

what the heck... COUNT ME IT!!!!


----------



## Faust

Count me in.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Count me in!

I will try to make one for the occasion, but just in case I already have one that I would not be ashamed to send somebody.


----------



## jskeen

Fun Fun Fun. Can't wait to see who I get this time


----------



## brianmitchell66

Count me in, guys.


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> i would join but shipping too much (if enough people join there could be different continent secret santas to cut the cost of shipping).


The thing is hunter this is a Christmas gift exchange shipping is part of the gifting where ever you are in the world,whereabouts are you based? a small package sent international air mail from the UK is only a few nuggets








[/quote]

exactly sinper, i can ship anywere in the world for around £2 via airmail, it costs me £2.70 to ship first class in the u.k. lol, i only get a tracked order if there is a value of over £50, and to be honest i'v only ever had 2 packages get lost in the thousends i'v posted and both was in the u.k. lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Well John I look at it like this if I have 8 pints at the week ends,when it comes to shipping I'll just have 7.. simple


----------



## mckee

uk international postage is pretty awesome


----------



## mckee

and which way are we doing this: i send to one person they send to a different ect ect ect ?


----------



## Aras

mckee said:


> and which way are we doing this: i send to one person they send to a different ect ect ect ?


You send to your pair mate, he sends to you


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow we have enough to throw a christmas party!!!! Who's bringing the eggnog?

But looking at the list... no mistletoes please









LGD


----------



## homemade hunter

ok ill think about it. i guess i earn $20 a week though so shipping wont be a problem. Also i guess its about getting a slingshot from somewhere over the world not from your neighbor







. oh yea im in nz.


----------



## MrTriscuit

I'd love to get in!







so we would have to buy one and two people would exchange am I correct?

Tristin


----------



## Hrawk

Most people here make their own frames. Absolutely nothing wrong with buying one and sending it off though.

You will be matched with another random person, and you will exchange slingshots between the two of you.

I'll add you to the list, welcome aboard!


----------



## MrTriscuit

That'd be great!


----------



## bj000

lightgeoduck said:


> Wow we have enough to throw a christmas party!!!! Who's bringing the eggnog?
> 
> But looking at the list... no mistletoes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


why? i am a great kisser


----------



## slingshotvibe

Nah ducks are elergic lol


----------



## lightgeoduck

bj000 said:


> Wow we have enough to throw a christmas party!!!! Who's bringing the eggnog?
> 
> But looking at the list... no mistletoes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


why? i am a great kisser
[/quote]

Ummm Ok??? I will remember that New Years Eve


----------



## bj000

lightgeoduck said:


> Wow we have enough to throw a christmas party!!!! Who's bringing the eggnog?
> 
> But looking at the list... no mistletoes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


why? i am a great kisser
[/quote]

Ummm Ok??? I will remember that New Years Eve








[/quote]
lol. my gf is jealous of you


----------



## bj000

has anyone addressed people under 18 yet? I organized the last slingshot in a hat, and there were issues with someone who could not give parents permission . I do not want to trade with anyone under legal age.
there should be parental permission forms to be signed or something.
I will have to back out without some kind of assurance. I am sorry to have to bring this up, but when I did the SITH, problems arose that got me thinking. sorry to be late on bringing it up


----------



## Hrawk

The decision was made that any registered member can join.

This year I will be pairing people up. Last year people sent to person X but recieved from person Y.

I think this format will help build trust between the matched pairs as well as cut down on information sharing.


----------



## bj000

Hrawk said:


> The decision was made that any registered member can join.
> 
> This year I will be pairing people up. Last year people sent to person X but recieved from person Y.
> 
> I think this format will help build trust between the matched pairs as well as cut down on information sharing.


i think its a good idea. I hope we figure out the age thing, otherwise I wont feel comfortable with it. I need to know the kids parents are aware of what they are doing online , especially in terms of firearms. I can't believe i never thought about it before the SITH


----------



## Hrawk

It is the responsibility of each participant to ensure they are able to send as well as receive a slingshot.

Once the pairs are matched, you will be able to communicate between the pair of you for any special needs or requirements required in sending.


----------



## slingshotvibe

The sith was good we need another after this secret santa


----------



## Ted

Hrawk said:


> It is the responsibility of each participant to ensure they are able to send as well as receive a slingshot.


What is an appropriate way for a participant who is under age 18 to ensure that they are able to receive a slingshot?

Also, will that participant be required to do so before the final list of participants and pairings is announced?


----------



## Hrawk

Ted, we work on an honesty system with this.

Taking another look at the list of names I for foresee no problems at all.


----------



## slingshotvibe

True that


----------



## bj000

I really want to be a part of this, but I can't feel right about sending to someone under age whom I have no idea if their parents know about it. ted, you know what im talking about







Kids underage could be using slingshots behind their parents' backs. Think about how I would look to some kids parents? I am a crazy slingshot nutto. I do not want to be sued for sending someone a slingshot that they used to do damage to someone or someones property. 
I am really sorry, but under these conditions, i must back out. Ted and I had something happen during the Slingshot in The Hat, which is pretty much exactly like this Slingshot santa. The person ted was meant to send a slingshot to was acting very sketchy, to say the least, and eventually we had to decide to not send him a slingshot. I have not seen him around since. i think it was for the best the way it worked out.
I will not participate this time, but next time we should all consider an age requirement due to parental issues and money issues. Not all kids can afford to send these, but will say they can. You all know what I mean.
sorry again


----------



## NaturalFork

Send the slingshots without bands. That eliminates all worries.


----------



## Hrawk

Thank you BJ for your injection of complete negativity in this event.

If this is a concern, that Is why I am pairing people up. You can discuss with your partner what works best for the pair of you.

The solution is quite simple really. Don't send the slingshot with bands attached. As far as I know, there is no country in the world that prohibits the import of a stick.


----------



## bj000

hey ted, i think we just picked ourselves/ you and I will do one for eachother


----------



## Jacktrevally

You are probably right Hrawk! But your last statement needs to be checked! For example in my country, Rosewood among other woods is prohibited to import.

Not trying to bring you down but just stating a fact!


----------



## bj000

Hrawk said:


> Thank you BJ for your injection of complete negativity in this event.
> 
> If this is a concern, that Is why I am pairing people up. You can discuss with your partner what works best for the pair of you.
> 
> The solution is quite simple really. Don't send the slingshot with bands attached. As far as I know, there is no country in the world that prohibits the import of a stick.


you are totally right. but I am not injecting negativity. just common sense and reality.
Im sorry, but this IS THE INTERNET.
if the rule, is send without bands for underage, that is reasonable, but it does not fully address the problem. If the kid gets the bandless frame, makes a set of chained bands, and shoots his sister, who will the parents blame? the elastic or the person who sent the frame? " where did you get that slingshot, Billy"
" some man on the internet Named BJ " 
think about it


----------



## M.J

bj000 said:


> Thank you BJ for your injection of complete negativity in this event.
> 
> If this is a concern, that Is why I am pairing people up. You can discuss with your partner what works best for the pair of you.
> 
> The solution is quite simple really. Don't send the slingshot with bands attached. As far as I know, there is no country in the world that prohibits the import of a stick.


you are totally right. but I am not injecting negativity. just common sense and reality.
Im sorry, but this IS THE INTERNET.
[/quote]
So don't participate, problem solved.


----------



## Ted

bj000 said:


> hey ted, i think we just picked ourselves/ you and I will do one for eachother


Sounds good bj!


----------



## slingshotvibe

True so teens are irisponcible with slings I never takemine whilat walking round the street only if im going by car


----------



## bj000

cool, im out.


----------



## NaturalFork

Why wasnt this a concern of yours when you started the slingshot in the hat last month?


----------



## Hrawk

Dearest BJ,

In the past 24 hours, I have received 4 PM's BEGGING me, not to be paired up with you.

In all 4 cases, I have told them to seriously think about it. You do make some good stuff and I think anyone would be happy to receive a piece of your 'artwork'.

I'm really sorry you feel like this. I will remove yours and Ted's name from the list.


----------



## slingshotvibe

I second that hrawk I hope things change and things can only get better


----------



## Hrawk

Cheers Vibe









I'm still very excited about it. Can't wait to see what people send and receive!

Last year was just awesome.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Same here I cant wait to see who I get itlw be awsome mines all ready to fo all im saying is it made of walnut and is awesome hehe


----------



## Hrawk

Mmmmmmmm walnut


----------



## slingshotvibe

Lol if only I had some lol getti.g pekish here lol


----------



## Hrawk

I'm working on a new design for my clear perspex slingshots. The receiver will be my guinea pig


----------



## lightgeoduck

I don't understand what the concern is all about.. if anyone is worried than don't participate.. if anyone has concerns that you think can be worked out *PM *Hrawk and leave it out of the thread where people are trying to enjoy watching the turn out...

The purpose of this is to exchange and share a gift with fellow slingshot shooters so good chance is anyone the participates has shot a slingshot at least once there for owns one in one way shape or form.

Some cant make slingshots so they are going to offer one from their collection.. if a slingshot is an issue.. there are other ways of exchanging slingshot related stuff.. leather, marbles, a bag to hold or gather rocks/ammo.. anything

Don't make this harder than it is..

Hrawk you are doing a fine job.. and I am soo excited because I just thought of an AWESOME slingshot to make for my pair... I hope it comes to be the way I have it in my head... I am more excited sending something than receiving.. and love the idea of this building to a conversation of Hey look what I got.. THanks.. etc

Cheers

LGD


----------



## mckee

If bj is concerned about age im pritty sure Parentswill have seen them with them before


----------



## Hrawk

Yeah man, it's all good.

Haters gunna hate, slingshot lovers gunna get a slingshot for xmas!


----------



## homemade hunter

I must say i am a minor but will not join unless i get permission. Also making an age limit is still an honour system and minors can easily lie about there age.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I've just replaced this original post with this post lol this will be a good secret ss santa! And all the best to all participants..


----------



## Gwilym

Can I put my name in.


----------



## Hrawk

Sure Gwilym, welcome aboard buddy


----------



## Bob Fionda

Nice, I am in.


----------



## Hrawk

Cheers Bob!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hrawk said:


> Cheers Bob!


I'm happy to be in. I'm sorry I hadn't red this post well before.


----------



## MrTriscuit

Was so excited about this, I told my mom! Lol


----------



## marcus sr

LOL perfect timing!! hahahahah ^^^^^^^


----------



## MrTriscuit

I literally did too no joke! She said that's really cool!


----------



## marcus sr

good for you mate,ur being responsible ,thats a positive for a start.


----------



## MrTriscuit

Haha, thanks!









Cheers tristin


----------



## Snipez1978

Just wondered doe this need to be our own design or can we use one from the shared section and customise it make from laminates etc

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk

I will be making mine from a design in the shared design section. Go for it man!


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> Why wasnt this a concern of yours when you started the slingshot in the hat last month?


it was a concern last month, and we did talk about permission slips, and it was ignored. just for the record.
Im really sorry that people feel so bad about me trying to be responsible.

Thanks for removing me. Enjoy the secret slingshot santa. I am sure it will be a lot of fun. <- not sarcasm, no negativity.


----------



## MrTriscuit

I'm gonna go out today and try some new ideas and spendsome time on this so it looks great for my partner when will we be paired up with someone? Or know who?


----------



## Rapier

Charles said:


> YUP! Count me in ... pity the poor bloke that gets paired with me!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I know for a fact that the person that gets a Charles original will love it to death. Go big me 'ol mate


----------



## Hrawk

Pick me said the left nostril


----------



## Rapier

homemade hunter said:


> ok ill think about it. i guess i earn $20 a week though so shipping wont be a problem. Also i guess its about getting a slingshot from somewhere over the world not from your neighbor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . oh yea im in nz.


Well im just over here in OZ so we are neighbors hm hunter! probably only cost you $5 NZ for a pkg from there to here! You'll prob have 'post packs' that'll do the trick bro
Good luck to ya and I know you'll find a way. It'll be so worth it I garantee


----------



## Rapier

bj000 said:


> Wow we have enough to throw a christmas party!!!! Who's bringing the eggnog?
> 
> But looking at the list... no mistletoes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD


why? i am a great kisser
[/quote]

Ummm Ok??? I will remember that New Years Eve








[/quote]
lol. my gf is jealous of you
[/quote]
yeah well who could resist that sexy duck face? (had to make sure I typed duck then) HAHAHAHAHA
you crazy cats...


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> Thank you BJ for your injection of complete negativity in this event.
> 
> If this is a concern, that Is why I am pairing people up. _*You can discuss with your partner what works best for the pair of you.*_
> 
> The solution is quite simple really. _*Don't send the slingshot with bands attached.*_ As far as I know, there is no country in the world that prohibits the import of a stick.


I'm not sure but I think that Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan does not allow sticks!!! (something to do with it being run by an ultra hard core AK toting feminist regime...)
Come on fellers. Relax wills ya. No one is going to be sued or anything else. Just ask your other about their needs and requirements, save their responce to note pad if your that worried for future nessesitations and write a disclamer on the outside of the package saying something like... "This package has been specifically requested by the reciever and to the best of my knoledge and in good faith has been lawfully sent. I, the sender, assume no responsibility for any criminal liability...... blah blah blah....... Please refer any and all claims of... blah blah... to the recipient named hereon... blah blah blah... and further... rant rave... neglegence.... blah... etc etc etc..." I recon that should cover it!
Personally I just going to participate, have a great load of fun waiting in anticipation, reveling in an awesome pressie from somewhere across the globe, grin from ear to ear having opened it, shoot it and then have a few drinks for christmas. Woohoo..... Just saying
Love you guys


----------



## Hrawk

Rapier said:


> I'm not sure but I think that Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan does not allow sticks!!! (something to do with it being run by an ultra hard core AK toting feminist regime...)


I tried finding Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan on google maps. Fail. Sounds like an interesting place too! I wanna be dominated by an AK wielding feminist!


----------



## lightgeoduck

the one thing I hate about this secret santa,,, I have to wait to share the idea I have... and when I make it I have to wait for the person to express their thoughts... I love the receiving surprises.. but always want people to open their presents before the holiday









LGD


----------



## flippinout

You can count me in!

I love these things


----------



## Elmar

If a newbie can take part I'm in....


----------



## Hrawk

Hi Elmar!

The event is open to all registered members of the forum.

That means YOU!

Welcome to the list.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rapier

lightgeoduck said:


> I don't understand what the concern is all about.. if anyone is worried than don't participate.. if anyone has concerns that you think can be worked out *PM *Hrawk and leave it out of the thread where people are trying to enjoy watching the turn out...
> 
> The purpose of this is to exchange and share a gift with fellow slingshot shooters so good chance is anyone the participates has shot a slingshot at least once there for owns one in one way shape or form.
> 
> Some cant make slingshots so they are going to offer one from their collection.. if a slingshot is an issue.. there are other ways of exchanging slingshot related stuff.. leather, marbles, a bag to hold or gather rocks/ammo.. anything
> 
> Don't make this harder than it is..
> 
> Hrawk you are doing a fine job.. and I am soo excited because I just thought of an AWESOME slingshot to make for my pair... I hope it comes to be the way I have it in my head... I am more excited sending something than receiving.. and love the idea of this building to a conversation of Hey look what I got.. THanks.. etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> LGD


HeII yeah LGD. Sooo loking forward to this. this is going to top my last few christmas's for sure. I have a few plans for what I'm going to make but I cant start anything because I need ALL the info, like which hand do you hold ur catty in and have you big, med or small hands. Prefered grip, hammer or _cantered_ style (jpd's influence coz the term 'gangster' sucks ducks nuts. No offence there. he he). Do you prefer ott, ttf or...???? Some serious research is needed to produce an item that I would gift in earnest. Not everyone is or needs to be so anal, thank God, or this world would be 7 different kinds of crap but you gotta have a few of us I s'pose just to mix it up a bit.
I'm ranting arn't I?
Ahh, just get a bit carried away with the excitement of it all...


----------



## Elmar

Hrawk said:


> Hi Elmar!
> 
> The event is open to all registered members of the forum.
> 
> That means YOU!
> 
> Welcome to the list.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you.


----------



## Hrawk

Don't worry, I'm excited too!

I want to make something truly unique for this. I'm sure you have seen the other stuff I make, but I really want this to be a surprise for the recipient!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> I don't understand what the concern is all about.. if anyone is worried than don't participate.. if anyone has concerns that you think can be worked out *PM *Hrawk and leave it out of the thread where people are trying to enjoy watching the turn out...
> 
> The purpose of this is to exchange and share a gift with fellow slingshot shooters so good chance is anyone the participates has shot a slingshot at least once there for owns one in one way shape or form.
> 
> Some cant make slingshots so they are going to offer one from their collection.. if a slingshot is an issue.. there are other ways of exchanging slingshot related stuff.. leather, marbles, a bag to hold or gather rocks/ammo.. anything
> 
> Don't make this harder than it is..
> 
> Hrawk you are doing a fine job.. and I am soo excited because I just thought of an AWESOME slingshot to make for my pair... I hope it comes to be the way I have it in my head... I am more excited sending something than receiving.. and love the idea of this building to a conversation of Hey look what I got.. THanks.. etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> LGD


HeII yeah LGD. Sooo loking forward to this. this is going to top my last few christmas's for sure. I have a few plans for what I'm going to make but I cant start anything because I need ALL the info, like which hand do you hold ur catty in and have you big, med or small hands. Prefered grip, hammer or _cantered_ style (jpd's influence coz the term 'gangster' sucks ducks nuts. No offence there. he he). Do you prefer ott, ttf or...???? Some serious research is needed to produce an item that I would gift in earnest. Not everyone is or needs to be so anal, thank God, or this world would be 7 different kinds of crap but you gotta have a few of us I s'pose just to mix it up a bit.
I'm ranting arn't I?
Ahh, just get a bit carried away with the excitement of it all...
[/quote]

As exciting as it would be for us to be paired off, I hope you aren't asking me for my detials...







.. lets wait to see how the ball bounces









Just imagine if this thread was for hanukkah we would have to make 7 gifts









I understand where you are coming from.. this is just too cool... I just hope I do well for the person I do get... there are some big shoes on the list that I might not be able to fill...

LGD


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

never seen a post move on so fast this is grate


----------



## Rapier

homemade hunter said:


> I must say i am a minor but will not join unless i get permission. Also making an age limit is still an honour system and minors can easily lie about there age.


Yep thats right hm hunter. It is a _*honour*_ system. In fact life is a honour system. thats why you and honerable peeps like you do well in forums like these. because liers and cheets and those who make trubs for others never last long anywhere and find themselves alone or hanging with nasty lil runts like themselves who will stab 'em in the back just as soon as they would go do the stabbin'.
I'm not sure how old you are but remember to always stick to your morals (the ones your parents taught you *and* the ones you'll discover for yourself) no matter what's on offer. I only wish I'd learned this lesson the easy way.
good on you mate
Rapier


----------



## Rapier

SlingshotTristin said:


> LOL perfect timing!! hahahahah	^^^^^^^


Yeah me too and I'm nearly bloody 40! Ha Ha she still gets excited for me though. good on ya ma, your a dear 'ol soul.


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> I'm not sure but I think that Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan does not allow sticks!!! (something to do with it being run by an ultra hard core AK toting feminist regime...)


I tried finding Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan on google maps. Fail. Sounds like an interesting place too! I wanna be dominated by an AK wielding feminist!
[/quote]
Ha! yeah we took all the high powered auto stuff outa the house so now we're down to cattys!
No vases, picture frames with glass, and all other breakables in closets. my hairs a nasty mess coz of the helmet and this is the fifth pc monitor this month...


----------



## Rapier

I've had so much fun on this thred already and @ LDG I'll get ya nesessary details if we happen to be paired up for sure. I don't think anyone should be trying to fill anyone elses shoes though. Just make (or give) something you'd be proud to give, something from you speciffically to someone who you've never met. The effort and thought that goes into it is paramount to your apparent global standings, if you know what I mean.
Thanks for your humor and replies. It's well appreciated
Rapier


----------



## mckee

Rapier said:


> Thank you BJ for your injection of complete negativity in this event.
> 
> If this is a concern, that Is why I am pairing people up. _*You can discuss with your partner what works best for the pair of you.*_
> 
> The solution is quite simple really. _*Don't send the slingshot with bands attached.*_ As far as I know, there is no country in the world that prohibits the import of a stick.


I'm not sure but I think that Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan does not allow sticks!!! (something to do with it being run by an ultra hard core AK toting feminist regime...)
Come on fellers. Relax wills ya. No one is going to be sued or anything else. Just ask your other about their needs and requirements, save their responce to note pad if your that worried for future nessesitations and write a disclamer on the outside of the package saying something like... "This package has been specifically requested by the reciever and to the best of my knoledge and in good faith has been lawfully sent. I, the sender, assume no responsibility for any criminal liability...... blah blah blah....... Please refer any and all claims of... blah blah... to the recipient named hereon... blah blah blah... and further... rant rave... neglegence.... blah... etc etc etc..." I recon that should cover it!
Personally I just going to participate, have a great load of fun waiting in anticipation, reveling in an awesome pressie from somewhere across the globe, grin from ear to ear having opened it, shoot it and then have a few drinks for christmas. Woohoo..... Just saying
Love you guys








[/quote]
just for the record theres no laws on slingshots in the uk


----------



## Aras

Hrawk, can we make little business, that you pair me with Flippinout?


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> YUP! Count me in ... pity the poor bloke that gets paired with me!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I know for a fact that the person that gets a Charles original will love it to death. Go big me 'ol mate
[/quote]

Your kindness is exceeded only by your good looks and charm!!!























Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## homemade hunter

Iv'e just finished putting the first coat of oil on my first serious natural. It looks like the natural for sale on flippingout ss. If I join this it might be going out to my partner (or another slingshot just like it). Might post pics later.


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> I'm not sure but I think that Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan does not allow sticks!!! (something to do with it being run by an ultra hard core AK toting feminist regime...)


I tried finding Gloshstinpolvikwaztatinstan on google maps. Fail. Sounds like an interesting place too! I wanna be dominated by an AK wielding feminist!
[/quote]
Hmmm. I may have spelt it wrong... But anyway I dont think you'd want to be dominated by these nasty ladys. Rumor has it they have 'pecks' !?!?!


----------



## homemade hunter

Ok I'm in with parental consent.


----------



## bullseyeben!

homemade hunter said:


> Ok I'm in with parental consent.


That's good mate because i think its the responsible thing to do..and youll prob end. up happier in the long run.. smart!


----------



## marcus sr

bullseyeben! said:


> Ok I'm in with parental consent.


That's good mate because i think its the responsible thing to do..and youll prob end. up happier in the long run.. smart!
[/quote]
*POW !*


----------



## bullseyeben!

Lol, Marcus, that's what youll be sayin when you get this 1 hahaha..


----------



## marcus sr

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol, Marcus, that's what youll be sayin when you get this 1 hahaha..


Now behave Ben,ive seen the wood an its lovely,itll be POW POW POW i sent you 2 by the way matey,seeing as ur a good lad,one banded one not british POW!


----------



## bullseyeben!

marcus sr said:


> Lol, Marcus, that's what youll be sayin when you get this 1 hahaha..


Now behave Ben,ive seen the wood an its lovely,itll be POW POW POW i sent you 2 by the way matey,seeing as ur a good lad,one banded one not british POW![/quote]
Naughty


----------



## marcus sr

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol, Marcus, that's what youll be sayin when you get this 1 hahaha..


Now behave Ben,ive seen the wood an its lovely,itll be POW POW POW i sent you 2 by the way matey,seeing as ur a good lad,one banded one not british POW![/quote]
Naughty
[/quote]
dont like to do things by halfs sonny jim me lad


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good bloke you is....


----------



## Snipez1978

homemade hunter said:


> Iv'e just finished putting the first coat of oil on my first serious natural. It looks like the natural for sale on flippingout ss. If I join this it might be going out to my partner (or another slingshot just like it). Might post pics later.


Nice one show us some pics of it buddy or is it for the secret Santa?

Atb rob


----------



## The Gopher

i'm in! and I would like to be matched with Bill Hays or Flippinout







... I can dream right?


----------



## homemade hunter

I'm gonna try get some pics up because i won't use it 4 secret santa. Its my first so i kind of want to keep it


----------



## homemade hunter

Iv'e decided I might try and swap it for some tb gold.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Is it Xmas yet???!!!


----------



## homemade hunter

sadly no, i can't wait


----------



## Charles

Don't wish your life away!!! I have too much work to do between now and Christmas. I want time to slow down a bit.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe

Lol same here charles


----------



## mckee

i think everyones calender is mixed up the numbers are the wrong way around its the 31at time to draw


----------



## Peresh

I'm in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwilym

Is it OK if I request not to have flippin out bill hays or if he is involved performance catapults. This is not a slight on any of these makers they all have great products its just that I have a slingshot from each and I want to try one from someone else. Plus also I think others would appreciate it more.


----------



## jskeen

Come on Folks, it's a random drawing. It's like the preK teacher tells my 4 year old, "You take what you get, and you don't throw a fit". what you do behind the scenes after that is up to you.


----------



## Gwilym

I thought it wasn't random I thought that the guy was going to be pairing people off but if thats the case I don't care I'm happy enough with random. shoulda read the first post. Never mind.
.


----------



## bikermikearchery

Put me in Coach.


----------



## gamekeeper john

whens the draw?







i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece







i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> whens the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


ILL look forward to it hahahahhahaha


----------



## gamekeeper john

marcus sr said:


> whens the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


ILL look forward to it hahahahhahaha
[/quote]

lol, thinking about it marcus - i dont have nothing of yours, well not a catapult anyway hahahaha


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> whens the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


ILL look forward to it hahahahhahaha
[/quote]

lol, thinking about it marcus - i dont have nothing of yours, well not a catapult anyway hahahaha
[/quote]
hahahahahaha you make a good point sir ,lol im on it ...................pow


----------



## slingshot_sniper

gamekeeper john said:


> whens the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


According to google the drawing takes place 1st November 2111


----------



## homemade hunter

it should be bumped forward 7 days







.


----------



## Hrawk

homemade hunter said:


> it should be bumped forward 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmmmmmm..

What do others think?


----------



## marcus sr

yessssssssssssssss


----------



## marcus sr

got a nice round 40 an all!


----------



## slingshotvibe

true that


----------



## Aras

Hrawk said:


> it should be bumped forward 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmmmmmm..

What do others think?
[/quote]
me too... I want to have moar time, because my holidays are between october and november


----------



## lightgeoduck

Im fine with the majorities choice

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

Seems like the majority have spoken. I have been getting the same feedback from the chat regulars too.

Ok, moving it forward by 10 days, new final date will be the 21st Oct.

I will update the original post to reflect the change.

*NEWS FLASH : New closing date for the Secret Santa is the 21st October. Match ups announced on the 22nd October. *


----------



## DukaThe

NIce!!! Cant wait to see my pair


----------



## homemade hunter

Nice signature duka. I like the way you have a whole lot of your goals up and you tick them off as you finish them. mind is I copy that idea?


----------



## mckee

CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## DukaThe

homemade hunter said:


> Nice signature duka. I like the way you have a whole lot of your goals up and you tick them off as you finish them. mind is I copy that idea?


 Thanks man








I copied it from one member to, so I dont mind if you copy it to


----------



## Aras

homemade hunter said:


> Nice signature duka. I like the way you have a whole lot of your goals up and you tick them off as you finish them. mind is I copy that idea?


I let you copy my idea


----------



## lightgeoduck

Aras said:


> Nice signature duka. I like the way you have a whole lot of your goals up and you tick them off as you finish them. mind is I copy that idea?


I let you copy my idea








[/quote]

LOL


----------



## Hrawk

Bumping for any newcomers.


----------



## Rapier

gamekeeper john said:


> whens the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to give who ever i'm paired up with a nice one off piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realy llike the idea of this secret santer - john


yeah me too john. Going for something that'll work real well but toatally showy and entirerly new. It's looking the ducks so far even if I do say so myself...


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


>


Didn't Big Kev die from a heart attack? Or was he beaten to death? Can't remember...


----------



## e~shot

Can't wait until 22nd


----------



## Hrawk

Not long now ! I can't wait either . . . .


----------



## homemade hunter

just draw them now


----------



## Hrawk

Tempting, but I want to give as many people the chance as possible.

Only 3 days to go


----------



## Rapier

who i gunna get-who i gunna get-who i gunna get...


----------



## MrTriscuit

I can't wait!


----------



## flippinout

Whomever gets paired with me is getting one wild catapult! I have laminated 6 different pieces of multiplex in six different directions to create at least 8 different looks- yeah, I failed math class starting in the third grade, but you get my point! Can't wait to show it off


----------



## Aras

flippinout said:


> Whomever gets paired with me is getting one wild catapult! I have laminated 6 different pieces of multiplex in six different directions to create at least 8 different looks- yeah, I failed math class starting in the third grade, but you get my point! Can't wait to show it off


Can we talk with Hrawk to pair us ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

flippinout said:


> Whomever gets paired with me is getting one wild catapult! I have laminated 6 different pieces of multiplex in six different directions to create at least 8 different looks- yeah, I failed math class starting in the third grade, but you get my point! Can't wait to show it off


Well whoever gets that will be like a kid at Christmas that's for sure


----------



## Rapier

flippinout said:


> Whomever gets paired with me is getting one wild catapult! I have laminated 6 different pieces of multiplex in six different directions to create at least 8 different looks- yeah, I failed math class starting in the third grade, but you get my point! Can't wait to show it off


pick me pick me!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi just to let you know i go away on sat 22/10/11 till 30/10/11 so i will sort out my contact when i get back
going to make a metal laminate with a diamond wood core fitted up with 4 brass/copper mosaic pins
castings made just waiting for the diamond wood from the U S A


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> Whomever gets paired with me is getting one wild catapult! I have laminated 6 different pieces of multiplex in six different directions to create at least 8 different looks- yeah, I failed math class starting in the third grade, but you get my point! Can't wait to show it off


pick me pick me!
[/quote]

already kicking me to the curb I see...









LGD


----------



## Rapier

Bahahahaha...
We'll see in a coupla day huh.


----------



## M.J

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## Brigl

Count me in. This sounds too good to pass up.


----------



## Performance Catapults

in


----------



## Beanflip

Ok, now that Jim is here i am ready to be paired up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hrawk

Welcome aboard M_J and Jim!

Brigl, welcome to the forums! Could you perhaps drop a post in the welcome forum and let us know a little bit about yourself please ?


----------



## marcus sr

Hrawk said:


> Welcome aboard M_J and Jim!
> 
> Brigl, welcome to the forums! Could you perhaps drop a post in the welcome forum and let us know a little bit about yourself please ?


lol theres flippingouts ss partner,i would laugh so hard if im honest!!!


----------



## philly

Hrwak, don't see my name on the list? I posted I'm in a while back?
Philly


----------



## mckee

this i epic im so excited i love these things!


----------



## M.J

Finished up mine today. I think it's the nicest one I've ever made, I hope someone is going to really like it.


----------



## Hrawk

philly said:


> Hrwak, don't see my name on the list? I posted I'm in a while back?
> Philly


Sorry about that Philly. All fixed up now.

Woot, 38 hours to go till I do the draw !!!


----------



## flippinout

Got mine 85% complete today. It is a truly unique FlippinOut one off that will never be replicated


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have a request. Please pair me with someone in the US. I will receive packages from just about anywhere with no problem, but lately I've run into problems with sending packages to Europe. I sent a slingshot to England over a month ago, and it's not there yet. I don't want someone to be disappointed because my package takes forever to get there.


----------



## Hrawk

It's going to be a random draw sorry Henry.

Looking at the list of names though, the odds are stacked in your favour!


----------



## homemade hunter

How long will it take you to post the results of the draw?


----------



## marcus sr

when you say random hrawk,you taking them out of a hat or something like it?


----------



## homemade hunter

I think thats how he will do it.


----------



## Hrawk

No way, that sounds like hard work.

I will use Excel, and post the names as they appear in column A.
Column B will be a random number using Excel's *Rand()* function, giving everyone a random number.
Column A, the names will then be sorted by the Number in column B.
1 & 2 will be matched up, 3&4, 5&6 etc.

I will post screen shots of the spreadsheet both before and after the sort. That's about as transparent as I can be I think.


----------



## pop shot

Is it too late to get in? If not, I'd like to get in on this
pop shot


----------



## Hrawk

Not at all Pop Shot, welcome aboard !


----------



## Hrawk

homemade hunter said:


> How long will it take you to post the results of the draw?


I plan on doing the draw and posting the results just after midnight tomorrow, Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10)

37 Hours from now . . . and counting


----------



## marcus sr

Hrawk said:


> No way, that sounds like hard work.
> 
> I will use Excel, and post the names as they appear in column A.
> Column B will be a random number using Excel's *Rand()* function, giving everyone a random number.
> Column A, the names will then be sorted by the Number in column B.
> 1 & 2 will be matched up, 3&4, 5&6 etc.
> 
> I will post screen shots of the spreadsheet both before and after the sort. That's about as transparent as I can be I think.


good call


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> No way, that sounds like hard work.
> 
> I will use Excel, and post the names as they appear in column A.
> Column B will be a random number using Excel's *Rand()* function, giving everyone a random number.
> Column A, the names will then be sorted by the Number in column B.
> 1 & 2 will be matched up, 3&4, 5&6 etc.
> 
> I will post screen shots of the spreadsheet both before and after the sort. That's about as transparent as I can be I think.


Crap I hope I don't get myself. I already know what I'll be getting... Well the up side is I'm sure I'll like it alot and wouldn't mind recieving such a wonderfuly crafted, unique and exceptionally good looking piece of functional art!
Hmmm, umm...
Can I be paired up with myself please Hrawk?


----------



## Hrawk

Paired up with yourself ?

That's what they call masturbation isnt it ? Making love to someone you really really like?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Lol I think the bloke know what he's doin, especisly reading that last one hahaha... good luck all


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk said:


> Paired up with yourself ?
> 
> That's what they call masturbation isnt it ? Making love to someone you really really like?


Oh bugger! wheres those f###in tissues?


----------



## Rapier

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol I think the bloke know what he's doin, especisly reading that last one hahaha... good luck all


Not really Ben. just a very warped sence of humor... or brain... or.....
I havent been making slingshots all that long but i do like to take my time and *finish* well! (see Hrawks previous post!) kidding again... hope someones laughing at my sillyness... anyway I guess I'm pretty *handy *(crap thats another masturbation reference ...) what i'm trying to say is I've made a few over the last 4 months or so, have learned a lot and some have turned out alright. It's thanks to people and their generosity on this forum and originally Joerg Spraves you tube vids for getting me hooked in the first place. (I was watching funny cat videos and all of a sudden... Well thats you tube for ya!) So if any of my work finds appeal then it's really thanks to... 'theslingshotforum' and all the awesom peeps that make it the global family it is. YEAH, GO NUDISTS... Oh s##t thats the other forum...
Thanks everyone, oh and you to Hrawk.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Rapier said:


> Lol I think the bloke know what he's doin, especisly reading that last one hahaha... good luck all


Not really Ben. just a very warped sence of humor... or brain... or.....
I havent been making slingshots all that long but i do like to take my time and *finish* well! (see Hrawks previous post!) kidding again... hope someones laughing at my sillyness... anyway I guess I'm pretty *handy *(crap thats another masturbation reference ...) what i'm trying to say is I've made a few over the last 4 months or so, have learned a lot and some have turned out alright. It's thanks to people and their generosity on this forum and originally Joerg Spraves you tube vids for getting me hooked in the first place. (I was watching funny cat videos and all of a sudden... Well thats you tube for ya!) So if any of my work finds appeal then it's really thanks to... 'theslingshotforum' and all the awesom peeps that make it the global family it is. YEAH, GO NUDISTS... Oh s##t thats the other forum...
Thanks everyone, oh and you to Hrawk.
[/quote]
We all need a hand every now an then! Trust me the missus is pregnant lol..


----------



## huntazido

I'm in-
Huntazido


----------



## strikewzen

had my source of wood sorted, please add me! i hope i get Bob as partner LOL


----------



## strikewzen

Bob Fionda has agreed to be matched with me, if that's ok with everyone thanks again for hosting this event

finally christmas means something to me lol


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm glad to have Strikewzen as partner, thanks. Cheers, Bob


----------



## marcus sr

strikewzen said:


> Bob Fionda has agreed to be matched with me, if that's ok with everyone thanks again for hosting this event
> 
> finally christmas means something to me lol


*??????????????? so we can choose now?*cool ill have flipping out hehe


----------



## NaturalFork

No .. .we cannot choose. It is a random draw. Sorry folks.


----------



## strikewzen

Hrawk said:


> The following people have already asked to be matched together, agreeable on both sides.
> 
> 1) Daniel J
> 1) Slingshots Rule


----------



## pop shot

if you guys wanna make slingshots for each other, do just that. and do one for this random drawing too


----------



## NaturalFork

Too bad. They can do a trade on the side if they want. This need to be drawn in random ... and if it isnt please remove me from participating.


----------



## Hrawk

I am happy to match these two up as they have both requested this in advance.

I see no difference between this and having them both pull out and do their own trade on the side.

Sorry you feel like that Ray, please let me know your decision before I do the draw tonight.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Well mates, thinghs are unclear, how does it work then?


----------



## NaturalFork

Hrawk said:


> I am happy to match these two up as they have both requested this in advance.
> 
> I see no difference between this and having them both pull out and do their own trade on the side.
> 
> Sorry you feel like that Ray, please let me know your decision before I do the draw tonight.


That is absolutely my decision. If we are picking match ups then what is the point? It defeats the whole purpose of this. Take me out please.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Omg this is how bj and hwrawk fell out petty decisions grr


----------



## Hrawk

We are not doing matchups.

Bob and Strike would prefer to trade together.

They both agreed to this together.

The other option was the both pulled out of the event and did a private trade anyway.

I'm really looking forward to the next thread where we all show off what we give and receive, and I would still like everyone to share.


----------



## NaturalFork

slingshotvibe said:


> Omg this is how bj and hwrawk fell out petty decisions grr


Please refrain from comparing me to BJ.


----------



## strikewzen

ummm i am so sorry for heating up the thread it was totally unintentional and .. i would understand if it is everyone's decision for an all random draw

NaturalFork please accept my apologies, you are most respected by all and a great contributor on the forum
sorry that i have offended sir.


----------



## Snipez1978

This really needs to be a random vote as what's the point starting something with one rule then changing it.

It needs to be kept random for all or not at all I think

Just my view

Atb rob


----------



## NaturalFork

strikewzen said:


> ummm i am so sorry for heating up the thread it was totally unintentional and .. i would understand if it is everyone's decision for an all random draw
> 
> NaturalFork please accept my apologies, you are most respected by all and a great contributor on the forum
> sorry that i have offended sir.


Oh dude ... no worries at all. I am not offended in the least. I just do not agree with the rules. Its all good!


----------



## Beanflip

Where are we on the countdown Hrawk?


----------



## shawnr5

The backroom deals are not cool. If people want to trade with a specific person, it should be separate from the Secret Santa. I committed to participating in this and will do so regardless of who I am paired with or what I am getting.


----------



## Hrawk

I agree 100% Snipez and for all those that want to take part in the random draw, nothing has changed.

There are currently 44 people in the draw and I'm as excited as the rest to see who gets paired with who.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Sorry nf im not compairing mate just using him as a example


----------



## pop shot

it's gettin all tents up in here


----------



## Hrawk

11 Hours, 53 minutes, 55 seconds!

http://www.livecountdown.com/countdownclock/countdown.aspx?id=34165


----------



## Beanflip

Found the countdown. Sorry


----------



## pop shot

shawnr5 said:


> The backroom deals are not cool. If people want to trade with a specific person, it should be separate from the Secret Santa. I committed to participating in this and will do so regardless of who I am paired with or what I am getting.


boom. i'm with you, man. (ideologically)


----------



## NaturalFork

shawnr5 said:


> The backroom deals are not cool. If people want to trade with a specific person, it should be separate from the Secret Santa. I committed to participating in this and will do so regardless of who I am paired with or what I am getting.


You are 100% right. And I will follow your wisdom. I did commit to participate so I should follow through.

Still the title is *SECRET *slingshot santa ...


----------



## slingshotvibe

Welllllll i dont care im just stked that theres 1 more sleep haha


----------



## Hrawk

Hi guys,

If any stones are going to be cast here, they should be at me.

I admit, now looking back at it, that I could have done things a lot better.

I think the biggest issue, is that I did not clearly define any particular set of rules.

I'm really sorry if this has caused any stress or confusion amongst the members.

I will use this as a learning experience to make these events better in the future.

I value all your feedback and your comments have been noted.


----------



## slingshotvibe

I have no problem with the rules hrawk


----------



## Snipez1978

Not your fault buddy you are making the effort and spending the time to sort this

So you are doing a great job buddy

It will be really good to have a catty from another maker just need to decide what I'm making and from what lol

Maybe a new design completely 
Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk

I cheated, I've already made mine.

Can't go wrong with an ambi ergo


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Im in


----------



## Hrawk

Good to have you with us man!


----------



## homemade hunter

Hrawk you did a good job with this secret santa as i have looked at the past siths and they seem to just get better and better. i think antother sith will be due in january.


----------



## rockslinger

I'm in.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Damm thers alot of awesome people in


----------



## flippinout

How is a "Secret Slingshot Santa" different from a trade if folks mutually want to be matched up??

Just do a trade outside of this event and continue to participate in the "Secret" part. I don't think matching up before the random match is in the spirit of the original intent of 'secret' and 'surprise' and 'santa'... who doesn't love santa?!?

Just wondering...

Oops!! I should have noticed that two more pages of content have passed since I last looked at the thread. Everyone has said what I was thinking. My bad for not paying attention... It is all good, I was just hoping to get paired with Strikewzen!!


----------



## Hrawk

Sorry Nathan,

Again, that's my fault, I thought I was doing the right thing.

Instead of seeing people pull out, I put them in a separate list.


----------



## shawnr5

Hrawk, you're doing fine. I think that everyone is to the point where they are going to play nicely now. Let's just move forward and let any unpleasant be in the past. I know I'm going to focus on my slingshot for the trade, not any other petty squabbles. This can be fun and will be fun if we let it.


----------



## Tommo

im in


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hrawk said:


> Sorry Nathan,
> 
> Again, that's my fault, I thought I was doing the right thing.
> 
> Instead of seeing people pull out, I put them in a separate list.


Hi Hrawk, if that makes you a trouble you can separate me from Strikewzen and put me in a random, no problems at all. I wouldn't like to be pointed as someone who doesn't want to play the rules of the Santa. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Hrawk

It's all good Bob.

5 Hours to go !!!!


----------



## homemade hunter

juat draw now!!!!!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Hey i just realized US Aussies find out first! Hahahhahahaha that is unless them on the other side if the world are awake,... **** ibet they are awake,bugga ........ its getting late here lol


----------



## Hrawk

All done folks!

The matches are as follows :

Charles
Dayhiker

Slingshotvibe
Elmar

Peresh
Melvin

Aras
Performance Catapults

Mckee
Tommo

Huntazido
M_J

Bill Hays
The Gopher

Fishjunkie
Pop shot

DukaThe
Slingshot_sniper

Marcus Sr
Gwilym

Lightdeoduck
Rapier

Slingshots.ws
Philly

Bikermikearchery
Monkeyboab

Rockslinger
Jskeen

DF in NY
Flippinout

SlingshotTristin
Bullseyeben!

Natural Fork
Howard

Shawnr5
Monoaminooxidase

Hrawk
Snipez1978

Wombat
E~Shot

Faust
Homemadehunter

Kenny Cannon
HoganCastings

Brianmitchel66
Brigl

Beanflip
Henry in Panama


----------



## NaturalFork

Sweet. Thanks again for organizing this Hrawk.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Nice!.. I am ashamed to say at first I didn't know who my match was until I saw the avatar







overpowering







..... Now my nerves are setting in hoping I don't choke with the blade .

LGD


----------



## slingshotvibe

Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


----------



## flippinout

slingshotvibe said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


That is just part of the fun! I have been put in your same place many times and often wind up putting out more than I receive, but it is the spirit of the event that counts. Don't fret, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

slingshotvibe said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


I would have been happy about getting Elmar he's a unknown quantity so you never know, I've seen some of his work and it looks pretty neat to me









[edit] In fact if Dukathe and Elmar agree we will change hows that sound?

Dukathe slingshotvibe

Elmar slingshotsniper


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi can Kenny Cannon send me a PM going on hols today so i will be in tuch when i get back


----------



## shawnr5

Let the fun begin.


----------



## DF in NY

I am speechless............and humbled.

DF in NY


----------



## monkeyboab

14th of noverber wont be long in coming, better get cracking


----------



## mckee

i messaged tommo saying i want a pic of some of the cattys hes made and to have a peice of paper with his name on it the frame because he has very little posts and has been a member since may sounds fair right?


----------



## mckee

slingshotvibe said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


my guy has 2


----------



## Aras

Performance catapults?


----------



## M.J

slingshotvibe said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


Everyone was new once. Flippinout, Bill Hays, Dayhiker, dgui, me and you.
We just had the drawing, save the negative attidude.


----------



## The Gopher

Holy crap! I've got Bill Hays! There is a Santa Clause!


----------



## mckee

M_J said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


Everyone was new once. Flippinout, Bill Hays, Dayhiker, dgui, me and you.
We just had the drawing, save the negative attidude.
[/quote]
my guy is not new he is just not active which worries me


----------



## NaturalFork

mckee said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


Everyone was new once. Flippinout, Bill Hays, Dayhiker, dgui, me and you.
We just had the drawing, save the negative attidude.
[/quote]
my guy is not new he is just not active which worries me
[/quote]

Well he was active enough to sign up for this. I wouldnt worry guys. What is the worst that can happen? You make a great slingshot for someone and get nothing in return? Still a positive for me.


----------



## M.J

Last time (in the SSITH) I got Howard, who only had like 5 posts at the time.
I ended up with one of the very best slinsghots of the whole event.
You never know.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Christmas is about giving not receiving.....period


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> Last time (in the SSITH) I got Howard, who only had like 5 posts at the time.
> I ended up with one of the very best slinsghots of the whole event.
> You never know.


Cool! I got him this time. Which means I need to try my best to make him something cool. Too bad I suck.


----------



## marcus sr

wtf is up with the negativity here???Elmar posted some quality work vibe.look on the gallery,,piece of research and i know youll be happy with your partner,id a been stoked to get Elmar,who if your reading this by the way Elmar,sorry youve had to read **** like this.Its a ****ing joke how the ones complaining are under 18! Id go as far as saying that if the 2 people decided to pull out due to the blatant insults ,i for one would not be surprised in the least!!!!!!!


----------



## marcus sr

mckee said:


> i messaged tommo saying i want a pic of some of the cattys hes made and to have a peice of paper with his name on it the frame because he has very little posts and has been a member since may sounds fair right?


No it dont.........


----------



## NaturalFork

wow .. i cannot believe this. You guys signed up for this and now you are whining. Make something cool and be proud to share it with somebody. That is why you sign up. Not to get the coolest slingshot without having to pay for it. . . . . **** kids and their music.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

get a grip Children ffs


----------



## mckee

NaturalFork said:


> Christmas is about giving not receiving.....period


christmas may be about giving and not receiving but this is not christmas its secret Santa and its about giving and receiving


----------



## flippinout

To start off, I am really excited about this event...

But I think that this sort of negative bickering is an obvious symptom of the disease that is eroding this forum's integrity and has driven away so many talented and contributing members. It gets old and bothersome and I choose to ignore it, but in this instance I think the shining light has been pointed to the tumor and I feel compelled to speak up.

Shall we excise it and move on, or will the cancer continue to spread??

If you are worried about folks level of participation, then DON'T PARTICIPATE!! Then you won't be disappointed and perhaps the sickness that is running rampant here can slowly heal. If you keep picking a scab, it will only fester and leave scars...

Now, back to the enjoyment of the event at hand... I am just about to put the final finish on the fork for DF in NY and it will be lovely!


----------



## NaturalFork

Thanks Flippinout. Well said.


----------



## NaturalFork

I am going to make mine this weekend. I will take my time with it and make it as nice as I can.


----------



## Aras

My school holidays are starting at 29 th of october, so there will be a free week for me


----------



## Snipez1978

Just because someone does not post much on here does not meen they are not a great catapult designer/maker

Atb rob


----------



## flippinout




----------



## slingshot_sniper

[edit] thinking about this a little more and I think it will turn out good for all


----------



## pop shot

the crybaby whining needs to stop, it makes you look immature and greedy. If you joined this to get a free slingshot from the vendors participating and you're salty cuz you didn't get matched with one, you should go get a job like the rest of the world and buy one. you're being downers. I'm excited i got someone who fishes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Just a heads up for those of you who are whining about something that hasn't happened. Your names will be placed on my list of folks who are not eligible for any future contests I host (and I've given away some good stuff in the past) unless I see some very fast and sincere apologies.


----------



## Hrawk

The Gopher said:


> Holy crap! I've got Bill Hays! There is a Santa Clause!


Hehe, I reckon Bill probably feels the same way!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'm shipping mine out end of next week


----------



## M.J

Mine is in the mail for huntazido.
I PMed with him and he seems like a quality guy, I look forward to his contributions to the forum.
Post some pics when you get it (I forgot to take any before I shipped it







), hope you like it!


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> Mine is in the mail for huntazido.
> I PMed with him and he seems like a quality guy, I look forward to his contributions to the forum.
> Post some pics when you get it (I forgot to take any before I shipped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), hope you like it!


Your a quick one!


----------



## Joe Bangles

hay! is it 2 lat for me to get pared up with flippinout?

http://realslingshooters.freeforums.org


----------



## mckee

sorry tommor he may not see this though he is not very active... just saying not trying to be funny!


----------



## mckee

pop shot said:


> the crybaby whining needs to stop, it makes you look immature and greedy. If you joined this to get a free slingshot from the vendors participating and you're salty cuz you didn't get matched with one, you should go get a job like the rest of the world and buy one. you're being downers. I'm excited i got someone who fishes.


 im perfectly fine not being paid up with a vendor it does not bother me the slightest i joined this for fun i was just saying he is not very active and has never really posted anything so i dont know if he even makes slingshots so i was just saying not whining i have not said a complain about him i was just stating the things i said and no i do not have a job i am at school this is the last thing i am saying if i offended anybody by the things i said a am sencirly sorry and i hope you accept my apologies


----------



## slingshot_sniper

It's all cool mckee I don't think you meant any malice saying what you did,you are one of the good kids on here IMO


----------



## KennyCannon

Hogancastings said:


> Hi can Kenny Cannon send me a PM going on hols today so i will be in tuch when i get back


Hey bud, Just sent you a PM. Looking forward to exchanging our gifts. It should be fun.


----------



## Rapier

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice!.. I am ashamed to say at first I didn't know who my match was until I saw the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overpowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Now my nerves are setting in hoping I don't choke with the blade .
> 
> LGD


Karma man! Spooky
Yeah don't cut ya finger off! I don't want any blood on my new slingshot.
Bahahahah


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> Nice!.. I am ashamed to say at first I didn't know who my match was until I saw the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overpowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Now my nerves are setting in hoping I don't choke with the blade .
> 
> LGD


Karma man! Spooky
Yeah don't cut ya finger off! I don't want any blood on my new slingshot.
Bahahahah
[/quote]

What! how do I sign the slingshot then?


----------



## Beanflip

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice!.. I am ashamed to say at first I didn't know who my match was until I saw the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overpowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Now my nerves are setting in hoping I don't choke with the blade .
> 
> LGD


Karma man! Spooky
Yeah don't cut ya finger off! I don't want any blood on my new slingshot.
Bahahahah
[/quote]

What! how do I sign the slingshot then?









[/quote] Signed in blood,that wood be freaky cool!


----------



## Beanflip

Henry, I am going to do my best buddy. Just deciding what type to make will be the hard part for me. I do have a couple Osage orange forks that i have not started on. I want to send something really great.


----------



## Beanflip

I also have a scrap from the cabinet shop that is 1 1/2" thick. Hmmmm. Don't worry, I will keep whatever i do a surprise.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

It sounds to me like you can't go wrong, Mike.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Me and elmar have sorted things de



slingshot_sniper said:


> Grr i got someone no one knowes he has 14 posts oi can see something going wronge somewere


I would have been happy about getting Elmar he's a unknown quantity so you never know, I've seen some of his work and it looks pretty neat to me









[edit] In fact if Dukathe and Elmar agree we will change hows that sound?

Dukathe slingshotvibe

Elmar slingshotsniper
[/quote]


----------



## slingshotvibe

marcus sr said:


> wtf is up with the negativity here???Elmar posted some quality work vibe.look on the gallery,,piece of research and i know youll be happy with your partner,id a been stoked to get Elmar,who if your reading this by the way Elmar,sorry youve had to read **** like this.Its a ****ing joke how the ones complaining are under 18! Id go as far as saying that if the 2 people decided to pull out due to the blatant insults ,i for one would not be surprised in the least!!!!!!!


chill big man its sorted jheezz


----------



## e~shot

Already got a PM from Wombat going to reply now


----------



## Charles

Hey!!! You folks did the match-up while I was down in Las Vegas. I just got back after a grueling drive. I am going to get to work on my exchange. Dayhiker, I hope you are prepared to get something just a little bit different!!! I figure it is good to give someone something you would like to have yourself. So I am going to make two of these so I will have one as well.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Had contact with Kenny Cannon all systems go when i get back


----------



## lightgeoduck

Alright, mine is ready to ship! I almost don't want to part with this. With that being said, from comments that I read, it is a sign that one did a good job.

I am excited, and honestly I am a bit proud of myself!









plus, no blood shed









LGD

Happy Halloween


----------



## Beanflip

I am excited to see that LGD. I roughed mine out today. Banded up and tested. And i am experimenting with finishes.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> I am excited to see that LGD. I roughed mine out today. Banded up and tested. And i am experimenting with finishes.


I am excited to see yours as well... Hrawk is going to create another thread, I think, where everyone can show off what they received from their match. now it will be up to the postal system to ensure everyone gets theirs at the same time







LOL

LGD


----------



## Slingshots rule

mckee said:


> the crybaby whining needs to stop, it makes you look immature and greedy. If you joined this to get a free slingshot from the vendors participating and you're salty cuz you didn't get matched with one, you should go get a job like the rest of the world and buy one. you're being downers. I'm excited i got someone who fishes.


 im perfectly fine not being paid up with a vendor it does not bother me the slightest i joined this for fun i was just saying he is not very active and has never really posted anything so i dont know if he even makes slingshots so i was just saying not whining i have not said a complain about him i was just stating the things i said and no i do not have a job i am at school this is the last thing i am saying if i offended anybody by the things i said a am sencirly sorry and i hope you accept my apologies
[/quote]

dont worry. Tommo is my mate mate and he makes some nice naturals and no boardcuts. I've seen the for he is giving you and im jelous


----------



## KennyCannon

Hogancastings said:


> Had contact with Kenny Cannon all systems go when i get back


Yup, everything's good with us. I'm looking forward to making you something special.


----------



## Rapier

Beanflip said:


> Nice!.. I am ashamed to say at first I didn't know who my match was until I saw the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overpowering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Now my nerves are setting in hoping I don't choke with the blade .
> 
> LGD


Karma man! Spooky
Yeah don't cut ya finger off! I don't want any blood on my new slingshot.
Bahahahah
[/quote]

What! how do I sign the slingshot then?









[/quote] Signed in blood,that wood be freaky cool!
[/quote]
Yeah true... Maby a little cutting of the fingie to serve as the pen would be alright!
It would be like... ' ok so you got one from flippinout, nice, but was it signed in... BLOOD?'


----------



## Rapier

Hang on a minute... Was I sposta make a slingshot?
Oh crap! lucky I took that papermache course a while back!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> Hang on a minute... Was I sposta make a slingshot?
> Oh crap! lucky I took that papermache course a while back!


That's cool, mine was made by origami and I lied I did get a paper cut, so you will have it signed in blood


----------



## Rapier

lightgeoduck said:


> Hang on a minute... Was I sposta make a slingshot?
> Oh crap! lucky I took that papermache course a while back!


That's cool, mine was made by origami and I lied I did get a paper cut, so you will have it signed in blood








[/quote]
Alright! better pack it well. thats gonna be a keepsake for sure...


----------



## e~shot

Just mailed Wombat's slingshot


----------



## wombat

e~shot said:


> Just mailed Wombat's slingshot


just one more coat to go and yours is ready. but it's lookin' so good I might mark the envelope "return to sender" !!


----------



## e~shot

wombat said:


> Just mailed Wombat's slingshot


just one more coat to go and yours is ready. but it's lookin' so good I might mark the envelope "return to sender" !!









[/quote]

Write my address both the side


----------



## huntazido

Wow, Christmas came early!!! Got my slingshot yesterday. Thanks M_J it is awesome can't wait to try it out. Will post pics today. Thanks again.


----------



## shawnr5

They're coming so early. Maybe we should change it to a Secret Great Pumpkin exchange and do another one for Christmas. Monoaminooxidase, I haber to band yours and then it's ready to go.


----------



## Howard

> and do another one for Christmas


Yeah that!


----------



## huntazido

Here is a pic of the Natural that I got from M_J. Took it out in the back yard last night and shot it, shoots great. Thanks again M_J


----------



## bikermikearchery

*the varnish is just about dry on a new desighn. *


----------



## monoaminooxidase

shawnr5 said:


> They're coming so early. Maybe we should change it to a Secret Great Pumpkin exchange and do another one for Christmas. Monoaminooxidase, I haber to band yours and then it's ready to go.


whoa, you're early, too.
Now I'm thinking about sending you one that I made weeks ago, not because I won't be done in time, but because everybody else is ready.
but don't worry, it's probably going to take weeks for the slingshots to arrive anyway...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Mine has been sent out,, It should make it by the end of Nov.. so I feel that it will still be seasonal









Egg-sy-Ting!!!

LGD


----------



## Snipez1978

Hopefully mine will be done this weekend and in the post next week

Hope you like it

Atb rob

www.rk-knives.co.uk


----------



## shawnr5

Mono...... Don't worry about getting it out right now. If you want to send the one you made, great. If not, take your time and do what you want. I still have to band yours up and get it out.


----------



## wombat

_it's on ot's way irfhan!







_


----------



## slingshotvibe

On its way elmar


----------



## Rapier

lightgeoduck said:


> Mine has been sent out,, It should make it by the end of Nov.. so I feel that it will still be seasonal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egg-sy-Ting!!!
> 
> LGD


******* man. The paper mâché one was a complete failure. Musta used the wrong clag! He he.
I'll have to send you this other one I made!!!!
Will be in the post early next week...


----------



## e~shot

wombat said:


> _it's on ot's way irfhan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thanks, can't wait


----------



## Rapier

Wouldnt it be interesting to have a world map with highlighted routs of all the cattys we've made and sent to each other?!? No... probably just me then!


----------



## Rapier

huntazido said:


> Here is a pic of the Natural that I got from M_J. Took it out in the back yard last night and shot it, shoots great. Thanks again M_J


So cool. very nice and a great shooter too i bet.
When's Hrawk back? Is he going to start a new thread where we can show off our prezzies?


----------



## Elmar

slingshotvibe said:


> On its way elmar


Great, I'm curious

My contribution has started the trip two days ago


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rapier said:


> Here is a pic of the Natural that I got from M_J. Took it out in the back yard last night and shot it, shoots great. Thanks again M_J


So cool. very nice and a great shooter too i bet.
When's Hrawk back? Is he going to start a new thread where we can show off our prezzies?
[/quote]

I think he is suppose to be back by the end of the weekend,, and yes he is planning on making a display thread.

LGD


----------



## slingshotvibe

hi i received it t5odY ILL UPLOad photos later


----------



## Elmar

slingshotvibe said:


> hi i received it t5odY ILL UPLOad photos later


Oi, mr. postman was quick


----------



## Aras

Will start to work on Jim's tomorrow.


----------



## NaturalFork

Mine should be in the mail at some point this week. Going all the way to germany!


----------



## Ry-shot

.


----------



## homemade hunter

why did you just post a dot?


----------



## Ry-shot

homemade hunter said:


> why did you just post a dot?


sorry lol i wanted to get to the end of the post so i could read the last comments , too many pages.......


----------



## Bob Fionda

Mine for Strikewzen is gonna leave from Italy.


----------



## Bob Fionda

One question is coming: when and where are we going to show the catapults we receive and/or send?


----------



## slingshotvibe

I have sent mine to elmar heres mine from him


----------



## slingshotvibe

Grr pigs aint uploading getting anoyed now


----------



## Rapier

Bob Fionda said:


> One question is coming: when and where are we going to show the catapults we receive and/or send?


Hi Bob!
He'll post a new thread here I guess but dunno when. Probably after a little while so that most everyone has recieved their prezzies. Just supposin' but I recon he'll let us know when he stops clowning around in the bush!
Coooweeeee! You out there Hrawk?


----------

